# How to kill crab grass in Canada?



## Dmega

So far I've been trying to croud out weeds in my lawn with over seeding and spot spraying weed b gone. With crab grass I've been pulling them out by hand. But had to thin out the lawn due to lawn disease. With the new open space crab grass is more of a problem. Are there any products Canadians have access to which will make it easier to rid the crab grass scurge?

Thanks


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Just leave the crabgrass for this year and use a pre e next spring to break the cycle. You can get prodiamine here seedworldusa.com.


----------



## Bug pumper

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Just leave the crabgrass for this year and use a pre e next spring to break the cycle. You can get prodiamine here seedworldusa.com.


This is my plan, only for Poa. Shipping seems pretty reasonable to get it over the line too.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Bug pumper said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just leave the crabgrass for this year and use a pre e next spring to break the cycle. You can get prodiamine here seedworldusa.com.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my plan, only for Poa. Shipping seems pretty reasonable to get it over the line too.
Click to expand...

For poa a you'd want to pre e in the fall. Spring will be too late.


----------



## g-man

We spent the weekend in Quebec City. It is sad to see what used to be nice gardens being overrun by weeds.


----------



## Bug pumper

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Bug pumper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just leave the crabgrass for this year and use a pre e next spring to break the cycle. You can get prodiamine here seedworldusa.com.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my plan, only for Poa. Shipping seems pretty reasonable to get it over the line too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For poa a you'd want to pre e in the fall. Spring will be too late.
Click to expand...

You bet, was just relating to the source of the product for us hosers :thumbup: 
This will be my first time applying pre em this fall so I'll take all the help I can get lol


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> We spent the weekend in Quebec City. It is sad to see what used to be nice gardens being overrun by weeds.


Yeah, you guys down south have it so much easier with all your non chemical rules and what not lol.

How'd you like Quebec? Did you have any poutine?


----------



## g-man

We love it. Great weather in July. Not our first time. There was a lot of construction this year. We had some poutine, but also elk, canard, wild boar, mussels, etc.

We are in Montreal now.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> We love it. Great weather in July. Not our first time. There was a lot of construction this year. We had some poutine, but also elk, canard, wild boar, mussels, etc.
> 
> We are in Montreal now.


Man you like your meat. I think I would have just stuck with poutine. :lol:

I've been to Montreal too. It's a nice city. The multi language thing confuses me though.:search: :fool:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Just and FYI... You can order Quinclorac Drive XLR8 (which will kill younger crab grass and stunts fully grown) from Seedranch.ca. Just a note that it ships from Florida so you will need to pay customs charges and prices are in USD. I bought a gallon last year to treat my back as I was having issues (was expensive). I ended up just renoing the area in the fall to solve the issue.

A Pre-M is really the way to go next spring... Hand pull what you can for now...


----------



## Harts

@g-man is in the Country???? I recommend getting a flight to Toronto and having a TLF GTA meet up!

@Stuofsci02 has more than enough room to host all of us!


----------



## Sinclair

Harts said:


> @g-man is in the Country???? I recommend getting a flight to Toronto and having a TLF GTA meet up!
> 
> @Stuofsci02 has more than enough room to host all of us!


He has the option of driving through Toronto to get back to Indiana. 😎


----------



## g-man

@SNOWBOB11 it takes me a few days to adjust to Quebec French. It sounds too different at first.

@Harts @Sinclair flying home tomorrow. I do go to Toronto for.work once in a while.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Harts said:


> @g-man is in the Country???? I recommend getting a flight to Toronto and having a TLF GTA meet up!
> 
> @Stuofsci02 has more than enough room to host all of us!


That is true!


----------



## MMoore

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Bug pumper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just leave the crabgrass for this year and use a pre e next spring to break the cycle. You can get prodiamine here seedworldusa.com.
> 
> 
> 
> This is my plan, only for Poa. Shipping seems pretty reasonable to get it over the line too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For poa a you'd want to pre e in the fall. Spring will be too late.
Click to expand...

when do you put down your "fall" pre-e?


----------



## Dmega

Appreciate all the advice thus far. Anyone knows how to get a product like ortho weed b gone with crab grass killer from a source in western canada to ship to gta?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

MMoore said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bug pumper said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my plan, only for Poa. Shipping seems pretty reasonable to get it over the line too.
> 
> 
> 
> For poa a you'd want to pre e in the fall. Spring will be too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when do you put down your "fall" pre-e?
Click to expand...

Mid to late August.


----------



## Laramee

Dmega said:


> Appreciate all the advice thus far. Anyone knows how to get a product like ortho weed b gone with crab grass killer from a source in western canada to ship to gta?


@Dmega

https://lawnproducts.ca/


----------



## Harts

@Dmega The Weed B Gon will not be effective on crab grass. You will need something like Tenacity or Quinclorac.


----------



## Dmega

Harts said:


> @Dmega The Weed B Gon will not be effective on crab grass. You will need something like Tenacity or Quinclorac.


The regular weed b gone won't work but there is one version with quinclorac which does work. Outlawed in Ontario it wouldn't be in the west Canada.

https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/weeds/ortho-weed-b-gon-plus-crabgrass-control-concentrate2


----------



## Harts

You're right. I meant the stuff at lawn products won't work. You're best best is likely tenacity.


----------



## Dmega

I was half right. Quinclorac is banned by the federal gov. With some licence for farms.


----------



## candrewr0

You can get everything you need from SeedWorldUSA. They'll ship to Canada but it's kind of expensive. Worth it, imo. For chemicals, I went to the following...

SeedWorldUSA
Quinclorac
Tenacity
Prodiamine
Non Ionic Surfactant

Lawnproducts.ca
Killex - Ortho Weed B Gone.
RoundUp

I regret not ordering fungicides and insecticides from SeedWorldUSA now but I'll just do another order next year and probably add Sedgehammer and triclopyr if I can.

Check out The Great Canadian Lawn Care Rant thread.


----------

